# What's The Biggest Rust Bucket You've Bought And Brought Home?



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2022)

Just curious as to _how bad_ some of us will go to bring a bike home to work on. 😬

If you wish, please include what you paid for it.😜


----------



## Hastings (Sep 8, 2022)

There were 2 bikes that I wanted (not pictured).. they said I can have those 2 for free if I take them all.. Deal if you guys carry them all..


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 8, 2022)

While there's been many for just a part or 2. These come to mind.

Before





After





Before





After


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 8, 2022)

@tacochris


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 8, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> @tacochris



Funny… I was just about to do this😂


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

Umm....well, I have brought home more rust buckets than I care to remember but my 52 Cycle Truck has to take the cake.  Even though most have seen it by now, here is a taste.
The rear of the frame was so rusty I basically pulled off most of it with my bare hands.  Last pic is fixed.  Still in the works just slow right now.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 8, 2022)

If there is an award or trophy for this thread I think I know who's getting it.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 8, 2022)

I don’t think I’ll ever save them though it would make for neat before and after pics… free out of a ditch… still about 3 that I haven’t dug up.


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> If there is an award or trophy for this thread I think I know who's getting it.





Hold my beer..... 

So here is my pigeon poop imperial. Barn find covered in.... well.... 
And yes, its a rider and actually rides really great. Not a squeak, not a rattle. Found it right here on the cabe about 7ish years ago I'm memory serves me right.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

slick said:


> Hold my beer.....
> 
> So here is my pigeon poop imperial. Barn find covered in.... well....
> And yes, its a rider and actually rides really great. Not a squeak, not a rattle. Found it right here on the cabe about 7ish years ago I'm memory serves me right.
> ...



I remember seeing this one a while back and I still love it.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

Ok....might as well drop some more.

Here is my 41 green/greeen autocycle.  Also found buried in the ground.  No paint visible when I found it, rear smashed and frozen solid.  Its coming along but I took a break from it to work on the black 41.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

My 45 CWC....found rusting by a barn as "decoration".  It was so bad that I had no idea what color it even was till I got home.  Not a repaint....all paint brought back by hand and both smashed fenders hammered out.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

My 39 Firestone....
Headtube bent back so badly, the wheel touched the down tube and the rear left chain stay rusted in two.  Headtube fixed, paint brought back and chain stay being fixed currently.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

This is the last one I'll post because there are just too many to list....

Recent field-find 41.  The list is long on what was bad and how bad it was....but its nearly ridable at this point.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 8, 2022)

I went to a barn sale, but there wasn’t a bicycle inside. I asked the owner if he ever had any bicycles? As I walked away he stopped me and said he had a POS in the pump house. I was thinking BSA when he said that, then he opened the door to the pump house. I saw spider webs, dust, and rust. He said he had to have $100. I said how about $80? He said ok, but I had to dig it out!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 8, 2022)

slick said:


> Hold my beer.....
> 
> So here is my pigeon poop imperial. Barn find covered in.... well....
> And yes, its a rider and actually rides really great. Not a squeak, not a rattle. Found it right here on the cabe about 7ish years ago I'm memory serves me right.
> ...



Holy crap! Or is it holey crap?


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 8, 2022)

It took ten years and “A lot of help from my friends.” Oh yea, also a lot of $$$$’s!


----------



## ian (Sep 8, 2022)

I think this is my favorite thread so far!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 8, 2022)

Story when I found this one was the wheels were stuck in the dirt and the tires had to be cut off to get it out. Sun faded clay tires came from the same haul.



Speaking of rust....I was too P/Oed to post this one last night as it left me stranded twice in the same neighborhood. Got about 3 miles of walking in. First time, I came out after lunch to find the rear completely flat, was some beer bottle glass. Second time was some jackwagon swerving his car into the wrong lane in a curve, I went into the grass and found a drain/pothole that busted out 4 spokes. So it goes with rust barnacled spokes....but 4 out on the same side/spot made the tire scrape the fender bad enough to make it unrideable. I've been feeding this thing crusty spokes since I got it but I think it's finally telling to "put me back where you found me!"


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 8, 2022)

I can't say I've had anything quite a glamorously rusted as some of these posted already , but I did pick up a fairly rusty Monark Super Deluxe .   Here's a few photo's as purchased.   🤓


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 8, 2022)

I no longer own this bike but it was probably one of the most pitted(see picture#3)-yet cool looking-motorbikes I brought home! The screws holding the tank straps on were so rusty that the tank-strap-screws were fused together! By a miracle the door and hinge worked perfect-inside of tank had original areas of maroon paint in places. Guy I sold it to was a 'crusty freako' and was nuts about it. Crusty but cool-rode great.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2022)

So far, @tacochris  is in the lead..._by a mile_!! Some of the bikes look they were being held together by a prayer when he got them. 🙏


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

HARPO said:


> So far, @tacochris  is in the lead..._by a mile_!! Some of the bikes look they were being held together by a prayer when he got them. 🙏




What do I win?  A tetanus shot?  Lol

Honestly i think, the rougher they are, the more excited I get about bringing it back.  The challenge is the best part to me.  Seeing something go down the road that should never have been saved by "collector standards".


----------



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2022)

@tacochris  I like a challenge also...but you've taken it _miles_ past that  🤣 

And at this point, I actually like working on them to bring them back even better than riding them!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

HARPO said:


> @tacochris  I like a challenge also...but you've taken it _miles_ past that 🤣
> 
> And at this point, I actually like working on them to bring them back even better than riding them!



I agree!  The challenge and the build is way more rewarding than the finished product in most cases.  When one is done I start unconsciously looking for another one to save to start it all over again.


----------



## ogre (Sep 8, 2022)

I was so eager to tear into my '48 LaSalle that I didn't get many "before" pics when purchased for $100 (at a bar!) in 2017. It had spent _many_ brutal midwest winters outdoors, but is now safely sheltered from the elements.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 8, 2022)

This 41 dx was advertised as a post office bike cheap.. this bike used on the Puget sound naval yard during WW2..  Seat post and goose neck was rusted solid with wrong chain ring crank and wheels.. 6months of oiling and tapping with a mallet on the goose neck and seat post till it broke free so I can 















 save the military yellow paint..have the yellow front fender but it's a Columbia ww2..still a work in progress


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I don’t think I’ll ever save them though it would make for neat before and after pics… free out of a ditch… still about 3 that I haven’t dug up.
> 
> View attachment 1692547
> 
> ...



DOND? get to digging 😂🤣😆


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 8, 2022)

Very rusty to start with


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 8, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Very rusty to start with
> 
> View attachment 1692832
> 
> View attachment 1692833



Flying Merkel?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Very rusty to start with
> 
> View attachment 1692832
> 
> View attachment 1692833



My favorite resurrection of all time.
Better than Jesus?


----------



## ian (Sep 8, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Very rusty to start with
> 
> View attachment 1692832
> 
> View attachment 1692833



Love them tiller bars!


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Love them tiller bars!



That’s what I thought !! 🙂


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 8, 2022)

Just when you think there can't be anything worse.....here comes another nightmare bike! Some of these need to be re-buried and R.I.P.!


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Just when you think there can't be anything worse.....here comes another nightmare bike! Some of these need to be re-buried and R.I.P.!



Here Here ! Lol, well except the tiller bike and a couple others 🤣😂😆


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

From Dust to Dust , as it was written 🤔


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> DOND? get to digging 😂🤣😆



I’ll tell ya what… you get me some more people interested for more than a few cents and I’ll get to digging!🤣


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 8, 2022)

Had to take all of the rideable crusty critters out for a line up in what was left of the sun....and a little air...in the tires. Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 8, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Just when you think there can't be anything worse.



Don't worry it's not contagious, The world's not all sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2022)

^^^ nice group of crusties yo got there.!


----------



## Livmojoe (Sep 8, 2022)

The price was right on this one.  Free.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 8, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> The price was right on this one.  Free.
> 
> View attachment 1692916



If I got that for free, I would probably go insane till it was rideable. It’s so beautiful!


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 8, 2022)

Kept some rust, cause I trust in rust.


----------



## rickyd (Sep 8, 2022)

This came to mind


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I’ll tell ya what… you get me some more people interested for more than a few cents and I’ll get to digging!🤣



A Few Sense is key


----------



## ian (Sep 8, 2022)

Thee said:


> A Few Sense is key



Since when?


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Since when?



Lmfao 😆


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> should never have been saved by "collector standards".



I knew I came to the right place ................... 😗  This kinda statement  makes me feel right at home !   😁   Now I can carry on without hesitation ( or questioning my judgement )   Thanks @tacochris !  👍


----------



## Thee (Sep 8, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I knew I came to the right place ................... 😗  This kinda statement  makes me feel right at home !   😁   Now I can carry on without hesitation ( or questioning my judgement )   Thanks @tacochris !  👍
> 
> View attachment 1693010



Or the wrong thread 😆😂🤣


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I knew I came to the right place ................... 😗  This kinda statement  makes me feel right at home !   😁   Now I can carry on without hesitation ( or questioning my judgement )   Thanks @tacochris !  👍
> 
> View attachment 1693010



Thats a good lookin bike...whitewalls and rust.  One of my favorite combinations.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 8, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 1692835
> 
> View attachment 1692836
> 
> ...



Who owns this!! I want it


----------



## tech549 (Sep 8, 2022)

LWB COLSON


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

tech549 said:


> LWB COLSON
> 
> View attachment 1693028
> 
> ...



Snap!  Killer work man!!  Love the heavy patina!


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2022)

Didn't always take before pics back then when I picked up this 39 AutoCycle Deluxe ( it's got a ground screw hole ) frame with fork & badge!, did find the this pic from after I first built it, OG green!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 9, 2022)

Old Panther I picked up at Portland last year


----------



## tjkajecj (Sep 9, 2022)

Mead Ranger, wheels were rotted into ground.
I was able to salvage the hubs to use in replacement rims.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 9, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Mead Ranger, wheels were rotted into ground.
> I was able to salvage the hubs to use in replacement rims.
> 
> View attachment 1693108View attachment 1693109



Very awesome!!


----------



## Thee (Sep 9, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Kept some rust, cause I trust in rust.
> 
> View attachment 1692902



In rust we trust 😆


----------



## tacochris (Sep 9, 2022)

Lets keep this thread going....

Here is a 52 deluxe B6 Im working on.  I wanted to build a "shiny" bike just for the fun of it but in true "myself" fashion I wanted to choose the roughest frame I could find to save.
This multi-layer house painted, cracked, booger welded and HEAVILY pitted frame/fork/seat was headed to scrap so I picked it up and and turned it into the last picture.  It has all the parts with it and done, just waiting on pinstriping so I can assemble.
The first picture was all that was left of the bike that was actually usable once I disassembled it:


----------



## Brian (Sep 9, 2022)

Recently found this late teens /early 20’s Meade Pathfinder. Literally came out of the barn shown in picture. Ole fella is pretty rough now but it has lots of potential! Will work on this one over the winter.


----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 9, 2022)

I built this up thanks to Fat tire trader passing the project along. The bike was buried at some point, discovered, and OA'd.  Needed some fine welding, some parts and some time, but it rides really nice again. One of my favorites.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 10, 2022)

Ok, here's some of the rusty, crusty from a load a while back!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2022)

I want to say this one came out of a shed in Rhode Island. This was the bike that sold me on the virtues of oxalic acid (OA)!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 10, 2022)

I guess this used to be a rust bucket. My 1948 Monark Super Deluxe that I got from @tacochris. It’s still under a little construction while I build it into a rider.



Here’s a 1920s(?) Elgin that I got at Portland for $25. It’s a 28” bike, but I had an extra set of 26” drop centers, so I stuck those on there.





This one used to be mine, but it now belongs to @tacochris. 1923 Schwinn built Rex motorbike


I have more, but I don’t have pictures! I’ll probably post some more later.


----------



## GUSMC (Sep 10, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Just curious as to _how bad_ some of us will go to bring a bike home to work on. 😬
> 
> If you wish, please include what you paid for it.😜


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Sep 10, 2022)

Brought this one home over 10 years ago...still working on it!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 10, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> It took ten years and “A lot of help from my friends.” Oh yea, also a lot of $$$$’s!View attachment 1692609
> 
> View attachment 1692610
> 
> View attachment 1692611



This can't be the same bike.. All I can think to say is BRAVO!!! Nice job and RideOn... Mark...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 10, 2022)

1940 Roadmaster..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 10, 2022)

I brought this home from Pasadena, Ca about 6 years ago.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 10, 2022)

You guys are talking about my favorite rider… it just looks authentic and never needs polish or care…


----------



## GUSMC (Sep 10, 2022)

GUSMC said:


> View attachment 1693514


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 10, 2022)

Before and After


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 10, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Very rusty to start with
> 
> View attachment 1692832
> 
> View attachment 1692833



Love the HUGE sprocket too.. RideOn...


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Before and After View attachment 1693561
> View attachment 1693562



Amazing !


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> You guys are talking about my favorite rider… it just looks authentic and never needs polish or care…View attachment 1693556
> View attachment 1693557



Rollfast?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Before and After View attachment 1693561
> View attachment 1693562




I thought that was classified as a Dust Bucket? 😜


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 10, 2022)

ian said:


> Rollfast?



Hawthorne


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 10, 2022)

I regret letting this one go but really had no choice. Pic as found and then as far as I managed to get it. Don't know what ever happened to it. 36 Shelby badged Spiegel Airman.


----------



## GUSMC (Sep 10, 2022)

GUSMC said:


> View attachment 1693514





GUSMC said:


> View attachment 1693888
> 
> View attachment 1693514


----------



## ranman (Sep 11, 2022)

There have been several….


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 11, 2022)

ranman said:


> There have been several….View attachment 1693970



If only I was lucky enough to find a bluebird! Very beautiful bike!


----------



## nightrider (Sep 11, 2022)

38? Model C


----------



## JRE (Sep 12, 2022)

_I'll be picking this one up in a couple weeks_


----------



## HARPO (Sep 15, 2022)

Some of the transformations are pretty incredible! 😃


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 15, 2022)

nightrider said:


> 38? Model C
> 
> View attachment 1694369
> 
> View attachment 1694374



I've got to ask, what was going on with the fork in the second picture??
It looks raked out...but I don't see any bends...and I don't see the steer tube flipped around custom-like.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 15, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I've got to ask, what was going on with the fork in the second picture??
> It looks raked out...but I don't see any bends...and I don't see the steer tube flipped around custom-like.



I believe it is in the spring bolt. It’s really tight in the before picture, and backed off more for a lighter rider in the after pic.


----------



## BRad90 (Sep 15, 2022)

Sat in a corn crib for years. Slowly coming together to be on the road again.


----------



## nightrider (Sep 15, 2022)

Y'all are good! The fork in the first pic is actually a different one. I think its a 40 or 41. If you look close there is a second spring bolt yoke(?). it is about 1/2" longer than the original. The og fork is pretty beat up. And yes, the spring is super weak. Besides that, with the fork assembled, the steer tube is off to one side by 1/4" or so. Bike pulls to the side. I straightened the legs best I could, can't figure it out. Maybe the spring assy? Need to study it more, or find someone to send it to.
Thanks for looking,
Johnny


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 15, 2022)

I have had my share of challenging bikes but this Elgin Orile . Since we are going by how rusty the starting point . This was my biggest undertaking .


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Hard to pick just one.... There have been so many.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 17, 2022)

catfish said:


> Hard to pick just one.... There have been so many.
> 
> View attachment 1697384
> 
> View attachment 1697385



I hope you took them all😍


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I hope you took them all😍



That's my basement.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 17, 2022)

catfish said:


> That's my basement.



Can I buy your basement?


----------



## Gully (Sep 18, 2022)

Lets keep this going...  Here is one of mine.  I saved everything on this one.  Snapped 2 bolts on the chainguard but that's about it.  Serviced, new tires and tubes and added a light.  This isn't the worst but I don't have an after photo for that one yet.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2022)

Gully said:


> Lets keep this going...  Here is one of mine.  I saved everything on this one.  Snapped 2 bolts on the chainguard but that's about it.  Serviced, new tires and tubes and added a light.  This isn't the worst but I don't have an after photo for that one yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1697646
> ...



Very nice clean up!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 21, 2022)

Michigan Red n' Rusty 50'
transformed to exceptional rider!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 21, 2022)

Wow! I can't believe some of the conditions that you guys bring bikes home in. My wife would have _a stroke_ if I did, lol!!! 🤪


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 21, 2022)

catfish said:


> Hard to pick just one.... There have been so many.
> 
> View attachment 1697384
> 
> View attachment 1697385



Hey Catfish, sure you haven't been to my brother Joe's place.. His hoard looks almost identical to your's.. It's a good thing we don't have a basement as it would look just like yours.. RideOn.. Mark...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 25, 2022)

Do some of you guys keep a Tetanus shot handy? 🤣


----------



## tacochris (Sep 25, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Do some of you guys keep a Tetanus shot handy? 🤣



Funny enough i have had to get one as a result of what i love.  Lol


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Funny enough i have had to get one as a result of what i love.  Lol



Me too, last year I stepped on a rusty nail went through my shoe.. Guess I was over due for one any way...


----------



## tacochris (Sep 25, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Me too, last year I stepped on a rusty nail went through my shoe.. Guess I was over due for one any way...



Cut my arm on my old 59 VW bus...that started it.  Whenever im due i just get one cause daddy loves rust.  Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 5, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Lets keep this thread going....
> 
> Here is a 52 deluxe B6 Im working on.  I wanted to build a "shiny" bike just for the fun of it but in true "myself" fashion I wanted to choose the roughest frame I could find to save.
> This multi-layer house painted, cracked, booger welded and HEAVILY pitted frame/fork/seat was headed to scrap so I picked it up and and turned it into the last picture.  It has all the parts with it and done, just waiting on pinstriping so I can assemble.
> ...



Dam buddy! Way to show em ya can just choose not too!! Looks killer!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 5, 2022)

Doin a tacochris tribute 38 Schwinn right now! Keeping crusty just for you buddy! Lol


----------



## tacochris (Oct 5, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Dam buddy! Way to show em ya can just choose not too!! Looks killer!



Haha you got it!  I can do a restoration all day long they just dont interest me!  
There is a reason the B6 isnt done yet.  😉


----------



## tacochris (Oct 5, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Doin a tacochris tribute 38 Schwinn right now! Keeping crusty just for you buddy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1707554



O dude!  Like my 41’s twin!  Good call on the clays!!  Looks killer!


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2022)

Not the worst rusty rider but a Odd Orgill Flyer!


----------



## JRE (Oct 6, 2022)

My current project


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 7, 2022)

Good afternoon Caber’s!
 Just took the tacochris tribute 38 for it’s first ride! Had some issues with the steer tube being incorrect but fellow caber Jesus dialed me in! Couldn’t have done this bike without his help!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 7, 2022)

e


Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good afternoon Caber’s!
> Just took the tacochris tribute 38 for it’s first ride! Had some issues with the steer tube being incorrect but fellow caber Jesus dialed me in! Couldn’t have done this bike without his help!
> 
> View attachment 1708199
> ...



that thing’s beautiful! Reminds me a lot of mr. Stone’s ‘41 “Black Pearl”


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 7, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> e
> 
> that thing’s beautiful! Reminds me a lot of mr. Stone’s ‘41 “Black Pearl”



Thank you! Mission is a success if it reminds you of the black pearl!! The black pearl is so cool but His 39 Firestone bike is off the hook!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 7, 2022)

JRE said:


> My current project
> 
> View attachment 1707649



Can’t wait to see this one rolling again!


----------



## JRE (Oct 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Can’t wait to see this one rolling again!



Thanks. It's coming along quickly.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 16, 2022)

“Motorcycle Bluebird” was the rustiest for me.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 16, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> “Motorcycle Bluebird” was the rustiest for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733380
> ...



Your rebuild was inspiring man....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Your rebuild was inspiring man....



Thanks Chris!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 16, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Just curious as to _how bad_ some of us will go to bring a bike home to work on. 😬
> 
> If you wish, please include what you paid


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 16, 2022)

Just picked up this Princeton dp harris bike. Payed 100$ for it. Still trying to figure out a year for it. Any help with that would be appreciated!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 16, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Just picked up this Princeton dp harris bike. Payed 100$ for it. Still trying to figure out a year for it. Any help with that would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 1733618
> 
> ...



Looks like 1930's to me, maybe older.. Nice find...


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 16, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks like 1930's to me, maybe older.. Nice find...



My guess is 1937 to 1942. It’s a balloon tire so definitely no earlyer than 1933. Rolling on 26” tires


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Nov 25, 2022)

Insanely crusty Montgomery wards Hawthorne, took me weeks to get what was there apart… seat pan was hanging together for dear life..BUT!! I made it ride! Totally worth it haha


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 25, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> My guess is 1937 to 1942. It’s a balloon tire so definitely no earlyer than 1933. Rolling on 26” tires



37-39 Snyder built, for RollFast (owned by D.B.Harris hence H chain ring). Retail head badge for probably a department or hardware store. And your right, think frames could have been used late as 1941.


----------



## JLF (Nov 25, 2022)

I've been visiting my wife’s family farm since we were in high school and never thought to look in the rafters of an outbuilding until 8/2020.  I brought 5 bikes home that day, my favorite is this 1942 single bar Colson.  
Serviced, tires, tubes, rim strips, grips, and some house paint removal.  It feels fast compared with my other pre-war bikes.  
I assume it’s a few pounds lighter being a single bar and possibly the frame geometry makes it ‘feel’ fast?  
Not sure I’ll ever paint it?  Maroon and white pins under green and white house paint.  I love this bike.


----------



## JRE (Nov 25, 2022)

JLF said:


> I've been visiting my wife’s family farm since we were in high school and never thought to look in the rafters of an outbuilding until 8/2020.  I brought 5 bikes home that day, my favorite is this 1942 single bar Colson.
> Serviced, tires, tubes, rim strips, grips, and some house paint removal.  It feels fast compared with my other pre-war bikes.
> I assume it’s a few pounds lighter being a single bar and possibly the frame geometry makes it ‘feel’ fast?
> Not sure I’ll ever paint it?  Maroon and white pins under green and white house paint.  I love this bike.
> ...



Looking good Jeff
 You should come ride with us when the weather gets nicer
 We've got a good group of Cabers that show up


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 26, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> 37-39 Snyder built, for RollFast (owned by D.B.Harris hence H chain ring). Retail head badge for probably a department or hardware store. And your right, think frames could have been used late as 1941.



Thank you for the input! Based on other info that I’ve found here on the cabe I believe it’s a 1937. Has an “F” code serial number.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 26, 2022)

40 Huffman big tank . Even the fork was rusted shut


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 27, 2022)

Oldnut said:


> 40 Huffman big tank . Even the fork was rusted shutView attachment 1739719



What do you mean by the "fork was rusted shut"? Nice looking old Huffman... RideOn...


----------



## TRM (Nov 27, 2022)

Where do I start? There have been many!

This Huffman La France is the latest. It was about a 200 mile round trip.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 27, 2022)

TRM said:


> Where do I start? There have been many!
> 
> This Huffman La France is the latest. It was about a 200 mile round trip.
> View attachment 1740785
> ...



I dig it! 
48ish?


----------



## TRM (Nov 27, 2022)

Not really sure. Probably '48 or '49.


----------



## ian (Nov 27, 2022)

TRM said:


> Where do I start? There have been many!
> 
> This Huffman La France is the latest. It was about a 200 mile round trip.
> View attachment 1740785
> ...



What's next for this ride? I really dig it, especially the fork.


----------

